# Restore dell vostro 1400 to factory settings



## coolxtrader (Feb 4, 2010)

I am trying to restore the laptop to factory settings.... 
I tried Ctrl + F11 with no results.
I tried F8 and DID NOT see "repair my computer" option ?
Thanks for your time


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If the partitions were ever tampered with (MBR was changed), then the F8 will not show the repair my computer, and Ctrl+F11 will not work on XP machines.

If it is Vista, then you might be able to do it manually.

http://support.dell.com/support/top...d=298A2E89689E13C2E040A68F5B280AA4&doclang=en

What OS is it?

.


----------



## coolxtrader (Feb 4, 2010)

OS - Windows XP Home Edition


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, if Ctrl+F11 does not work, well lets make sure, you may need to hold the Ctrl key down and tap the F11 key many times when you see the Del logo screen when booting the PC, try that before we move on to more drastic measures.

.


----------



## coolxtrader (Feb 4, 2010)

yep... i have tired that numerous times (not to sound bad). i got my kids to do it... When I see the F2 and F12 pop up, did the CTRL + F11... no go. It may sound crazy... but tired it for several hours over several days...


----------



## coolxtrader (Feb 4, 2010)

would you have access to the "restore cd that comes with the laptop" ?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Sometimes the restore process can be repaired, not for the inexperienced though.

http://www.goodells.net/dellrestore/fixes.htm

.


----------



## coolxtrader (Feb 4, 2010)

hi mumbodog
thanks for keeping up with my chatter... i appreciate it very much.
i will check out the link you have given.
i will try to repair the process if i can.. i have the time now.
also, know any site that carries a downloadable version of "restore cd that comes with the laptop"?

i like the link to 'blowoutcongress'... i will put it up on my website for others to see


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> know any site that carries a downloadable version of "restore cd that comes with the laptop"?


No, its not downloadable from anywhere, at least not legally.

You can request a set of CDs from Dell if you are the original owner and the system is not too old.

http://support.dell.com/support/top...ackupcd_form?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&redirect=1

Or you can borrow a Dell XP cd from a friend or co worker to reinstall XP, just make sure it is the Home version of XP you borrow.

.


----------



## coolxtrader (Feb 4, 2010)

yep.. i was thinking about it... borrowing or going through my stacks of cds. i am fixing this for a friend of mine and they have misplaced the cds as they have moved residence.
the problem with this is i need drivers for the other components.. and again go to go hunting

on the flipside.. i think they must make it a law with the computer sellers that they will have a downloadable version of the 'factory settings' for download on the internet


----------

